# Steatoda triangulosa



## TheNothing (Apr 30, 2005)

Cobweb Weaver,
Steatoda triangulosa

a common, but very beautiful species...
snagged one last night from my storage shed as I was finishing up my packing for my move... it was slinging webs within the hour in its new container


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 30, 2005)

it is awesome, nice marking, I would like to have one of these


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 30, 2005)

she really is a beaut... she's darker than the pic above and i must say i'm now 100% on the ID, but i've gotta be close...
was thinking of letting her back loose on society... i'll have to get a good photoshoot before i do so...


----------



## cacoseraph (May 2, 2005)

nice
i've always liked the idea of the steatoda false widows... and might have even caught some before... but i lacked the confidence in my abilities (and an eggsac) to tell for certain that it wasn't a real widow 
oh, steatoda grossa = spiderman movie spider that bites PP
but they painted it those crazy blue and red colors (heh, look the french guyana Sparassidae ... maybe not so crazy colors after all)
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=43853


----------

